# Preventing Bandage Chewing



## Kipcha (Jun 10, 2011)

So as most of you know, Peace went in for surgery on his hock abcess a little over a week ago and we thought everything was going alright... Well, we were wrong.

So Peace has been chewing on his bandage non stop since getting him back and we have spent long, sleepless nights trying to prevent him from chewing. We tried a cone (He freaked out and would probably hurt himself worse), bitter apple spray (HE LIKES THE STUFF!?!) and of course, constantly watching and trying to prevent him from doing, which is not working andI don't think Mom and I can take three monthes of this.

Now, the situation getseven worse. Turns out, he tore out two of his stitches by chewing his bandage, so he tore it up. If he tears them out again, we are outta luck with stitches and antibiotic beads because there isn't going to be enough flesh there and the vet won't have enough to work with, leading to a much longer healing period and more insanity inducing nights. Honestly, it's wearing all three of us down physically and mentally.

So what can we do to prevent him from chewing the bandage.* ANY ADVICE WHATSOEVER WILL BE A MAJOR HELP!*


----------



## Pipp (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd guess that flushing it daily with antibiotics can be almost if not just as productive, I'd give up on the bandage if it's just going to cause that much stress (to all of you!) 

sas


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 10, 2011)

We were considering that, but when the bandage is off, he tries to tear into his stitches (Obviously we have never let him get to the point where he does real damage but you can see the intent) not to mention that if he eats the antibiotic beads in his leg (Which will fall out now without the bandage due to the lack of flesh) then they can be lethal. 

So right now, we're stuck with it unless there is the slight chance he won't rip himself open, to which it doesn't look like he's willing to cooperate.

It almost seems like he's trying to hinder his healing *Sigh*


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 10, 2011)

It is painful, itchy, and confining. I have also heard that hares are more "wild" in their personalities, and that drive to escape is so strong that in wild rabbits many will totally freak out if confined for any period of time. What about a soft e-collar? They also have some for dogs that you can pump air into and they end up looking like a big donut around the neck.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Jun 11, 2011)

could you cover his leg with some sort of plastic tube (something that you'd use to cover wires?) is that too stiff?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 11, 2011)

I was thinking of a cotton sock. Putting it over the bandage.

I assume he has lots of toys to play with. Can you get grass mats or cardboard for him to chew on?

Susan:?:confused2::expressionless


----------



## pamnock (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you tried packing the cage with hay to keep him busy?


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 12, 2011)

tonyshuman ~ I would agree that the hares do have a bit of a different personality, but I don't know if "wild" is the right word to use... My tan cross is actually more crazy then Peace is. But an ecollar sounds interesting, would you know where I could get one?

Tweetiepy ~ While that may have worked on another part of his leg, the stitches themselves on on the hock joint, so there is no way we could really put tubing there...

SOOOSKA ~ Hmm, that may work. When I posted this on Facebook I actually got a similar reply from someone else so we'll have to try it out!

pamnock ~ His cage is always packed with hay, but moreso now, along with getting a lot more parsley, lettuce, carrot tops, etc. We're definitely trying to keep him occupied with food and some of the time it works and some of the time it doesn't...

Thanks for all the wonderful suggestions!


----------



## pamnock (Jun 12, 2011)

Sometimes a change of scenery helps (moving the cage), or new neighbors (a doe next to him).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 12, 2011)

We had only one bunny that was a problem after neutering. Could not keep her in a collar at all and finally had to get her stapled. To date she's our most expensive bunny. Wish you luck with it but have no solutions that don't involve some sort of restraint. Just a thought, but could you get it casted for the few days necessary for healing to occur?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37816&forum_id=16&msg=2

In this link a member by the name of Djakarta post a photo of a bunny in a soft e-collar and describes how to make one :

Cotton covered in vet wrap and secured at the ends with surgical tape , a little over 1 in. in diameter. 

I would consider making one similar....


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 14, 2011)

The soft e-collar angieluv posted is a good idea. The one I talked about, like an inflatable donut, is something I've seen at our local pet supply chain, but something like petsmart might have it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 14, 2011)

tonyshuman* wrote: *



> The soft e-collar angieluv posted is a good idea.


----------

